# i5 4440 vs FX-6300?



## vishu_ka (Nov 4, 2013)

*THIS PC IS STRICTLY FOR GAMING PURPOSE nd WATCHING fHD MOVIES ONLY (no software related work)!!*

Now i know 6300 is hell of a processor for gaming but its "no igpu" bothers me.
Right i have two config in my mind, please help me choosing (or give a better idea)

1) i5 4440 (or 4430 whichever is worthy) has igpu HD4600, without discrete GPU it can be used for playing a lot of games- i intend to play GTA4, COD series, Diablo etc for the time being at med setting which will take me around 6-8 months to complete then add maybe R7 260x for more hardcore gaming- GTA5, Battlefield4, Crysis, Bioshock, Batman etc
So i5 4440 =12K (at Costtocost) +  5-5.5K mobo (yet to be decided) + 3K RAM (Corsair veng 4gb) +2.5K PSU (not decided) + 4K HDD (Toshiba with 5 yr warranty) + 1K DVD writer (Asus or HP) + 2K Cabinet
a total of around *31K*!

2) FX-6300 = 7.5K + 5.5K mobo (GA DS3) + 8K GPU HD 7770 + 3K RAM (Corsair veng 4gb) +2.5K PSU (not decided) + 4K HDD (Toshiba with 5 yr warranty) + 1K DVD writer (Asus or HP) + 2K Cabinet

total = *33.5K*

Now i considered option (1) hearing FX series will soon be discontinued + its no igpu constrains me to a buy a discrete one right now + FX option is not future proof + i wont upgrade my rig ever i guess so its a long run and hence i5 less power consumption can save me money!!

*Which one should i go with nd why?*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 4, 2013)

Go with the below config instead buddy:

Core i5 4570 -14000,
Asus B85M-G -6500,
Corsair vengeance 1600 MHz 4GB -2600,
Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB -4200,
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW -1100,
NZXT Source 210 Elite -3000,
Antec VP450P -2600.
TOTAL -34000.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 4, 2013)

> Answer these questions: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html

> DOn't use SMS lingo.


----------



## vishu_ka (Nov 4, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > Answer these questions: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html
> 
> > DOn't use SMS lingo.



Yar i deliberately did not answered that because then thread would have been way too big and irksome to read.
I already told my Purpose and components need to buy!!

One or two "nd" here and there doesnt mean hardcore SMS lingo i guess.



bavusani said:


> Go with the below config instead buddy:
> 
> Core i5 4570 -14000,
> Asus B85M-G -6500,
> ...



why are u proposing i5 4570 over 4440?? any particular reason - will 4440 bottleneck with r7 260x??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 4, 2013)

vishu_ka said:


> Yar i deliberately did not answered that because then thread would have been way too big and irksome to read.
> I already told my Purpose and components need to buy!!
> One or two "nd" here and there doesnt mean hardcore SMS lingo i guess.
> why are u proposing i5 4570 over 4440?? any particular reason - will 4440 bottleneck with r7 260x??


In i5 4440 some instruction sets are missing to fully utilize your CPU & there is no turbo boost in i5 4440 so you need to go for i5 4570.OK.

Core i5 4570 is equal to Core i5 4670(k) in terms of performance but not Core i5 4440.OK.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 4, 2013)

Any i5 whether its 3rd or 4th gen will not bottleneck any single gpu


----------



## vishu_ka (Nov 4, 2013)

bavusani said:


> In i5 4440 some instruction sets are missing to fully utilize your CPU & there is no turbo boost in i5 4440 so you need to go for i5 4570.OK.
> 
> Core i5 4570 is equal to Core i5 4670(k) in terms of performance but not Core i5 4440.OK.



OK, its hell of a propsal if 4570 is equivalent to 4670K becoz price difference is around 3K!! 
I know "K" are unlocked and meant for overclocking, so can i5 4570 be overclocked like "K"??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 4, 2013)

vishu_ka said:


> OK, its hell of a propsal if 4570 is equivalent to 4670K becoz price difference is around 3K!!
> I know "K" are unlocked and meant for overclocking, so can i5 4570 be overclocked like "K"??



At stock speed i5 4670(k) is having equal performance to i5 4570.
No, i5 4570 cannot be overclocked but you can use the Turbo Boost function in the bios to increase 200MHz most.OK.


----------



## vishu_ka (Nov 4, 2013)

bavusani said:


> At stock speed i5 4670(k) is having equal performance to i5 4570.
> No, i5 4570 cannot be overclocked but you can use the Turbo Boost function in the bios to increase 200MHz most.OK.



Oooh yeah, now this is the kind of info i was expecting! 4570 is i will go with but am i right with
1) HD 4600 can play those games at med setting?? (checked on game debate nd showed its playable but i doubt on its authenticity as they give i5 9 pts nd 6300 10 pts + displaying GTA 5 pc reqmnts too which is not even released)
2) Is this more future proof then 6300?? (i mean game released after two yrs can be played by upgrading GPU)
3) Do i really save some worthy bucks on less power consumption??


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 4, 2013)

vishu_ka said:


> Oooh yeah, now this is the kind of info i was expecting! 4570 is i will go with but am i right with
> 1) HD 4600 can play those games at med setting?? (checked on game debate nd showed its playable but i doubt on its authenticity as they give i5 9 pts nd 6300 10 pts + displaying GTA 5 pc reqmnts too which is not even released)
> 2) Is this more future proof then 6300?? (i mean game released after two yrs can be played by upgrading GPU)
> 3) Do i really save some worthy bucks on less power consumption??



1)yes at low-med settings it can.Game debate is not fully reliable and accurate.I5 beats fx 6300 in every single game by good margin.

2)yes if fx 6300 can handle games in future,then no doubt i5 will also handle it,so i5 can play games in future by upgrading gpu

3)yes you save but not a huge amount.


----------



## vishu_ka (Nov 4, 2013)

whenever we add up a discrete GPU (radeon) with igpu does it act as crossfire or discrete gpu takes over completely?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 4, 2013)

vishu_ka said:


> whenever we add up a discrete GPU (radeon) with igpu does it act as crossfire or discrete gpu takes over completely?



The discreet GPU takes over completely. But in case of an APU, the IGP and the discreet GPU may work in XFire depending on the igp.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 4, 2013)

vishu_ka said:


> whenever we add up a discrete GPU (radeon) with igpu does it act as crossfire or discrete gpu takes over completely?



Intel is having a provision not for SLI/CF of both the iGPU & discreet GPU but when you do less demanding tasks then VirtuMVP takes over & run with iGPU but when you are doing more demanding tasks then discreet GPU (standalone GPU) takes over. Its called GPU Virtualisation. When you open the application called VirtuMVP, there you will see both discreet & iGPU running parallel but you can enable even either 1 of them also in that application called VirtuMVP by LucidLogic.OK.
Eg: Office Applications,Skyrim (like games) -iGPU
      CAD, Maya, BF4 (like games) -Discreet GPU

This GPU Virtualisation is also helpful to save power a lot.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 4, 2013)

vishu_ka said:


> Oooh yeah, now this is the kind of info i was expecting! 4570 is i will go with but am i right with
> 1) HD 4600 can play those games at med setting?? (checked on game debate nd showed its playable but i doubt on its authenticity as they give i5 9 pts nd 6300 10 pts + displaying GTA 5 pc reqmnts too which is not even released)
> 2) Is this more future proof then 6300?? (i mean game released after two yrs can be played by upgrading GPU)
> 3) Do i really save some worthy bucks on less power consumption??



What resolution are you trying to play at?

I have Intel HD 4600 [i5 -4570] and i can play Sleeping dogs @ 720p @ medium settings @ 30fps average
CS:GO, DotA maxed out 1080p no problem
Borderlands 2 medium settings 720p runs smoothly with 50fps


----------



## URPradhan (Nov 4, 2013)

If we can ignore the power consumption, What will the better option between 4th gen haswell i5 vs AMD A10 series APU ? 

Its an apple to apple comparison because both have iGPU.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 4, 2013)

bavusani said:


> In i5 4440 some instruction sets are missing to fully utilize your CPU & *there is no turbo boost in i5 4440 *so you need to go for i5 4570.OK.
> 
> Core i5 4570 is equal to Core i5 4670(k) in terms of performance but not Core i5 4440.OK.



please clarify on this. also what instruction sets are missing in i5 4440?

@op, if you can get an i5 now and gpu later, look no furthur.get it.

@op, if you can get an i5 now and gpu later, look no furthur.get it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 4, 2013)

i5 4440 is not missing anything.it has SSE4.1/4.2 & AVX 2.0.
ARK | Intel® Core
the only thing which it is missing is TSX-NI which has no real world advantage for any home/typical user.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 4, 2013)

URPradhan said:


> If we can ignore the power consumption, What will the better option between 4th gen haswell i5 vs AMD A10 series APU ?
> 
> Its an apple to apple comparison because both have iGPU.



In cpu performance i5 > a10 

In igpu performance a10 > i5

if you want to add discrete gpu for e.g i5 + gtx 660 > a10 + gtx 660.


----------



## URPradhan (Nov 4, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> In cpu performance i5 > a10
> 
> In igpu performance a10 > i5
> 
> if you want to add discrete gpu for e.g i5 + gtx 660 > a10 + gtx 660.



Thank you for your view. Hope you have also considered the price one has to pay for i5 and A10? What is there Value-4-Money index in CPUBenchmarking ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 4, 2013)

forget about benchmarks & base your decision on how much your budget is & what your usage scenario is.if you play games most often & intend to get a graphics card in near future then get intel.if you don't know much about cores & multi threading or don't play/little gaming then get whatever is cheaper.if you care very much about multi threading & also know a lot about it get amd.


----------



## vishu_ka (Nov 4, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> What resolution are you trying to play at?
> 
> I have Intel HD 4600 [i5 -4570] and i can play Sleeping dogs @ 720p @ medium settings @ 30fps average
> CS:GO, DotA maxed out 1080p no problem
> Borderlands 2 medium settings 720p runs smoothly with 50fps



Vese toh i was thinking of 1080p but 720p will be fine for me till i get a discrete GPU!



whitestar_999 said:


> i5 4440 is not missing anything.it has SSE4.1/4.2 & AVX 2.0.
> ARK | Intel® Core
> the only thing which it is missing is TSX-NI which has no real world advantage for any home/typical user.



So which one should go with 4440 or 4570?? (i have to throw extra 1.5K for 4570)

Is this calculation correct on POWER saving-
i5- 4(yrs) * 360(days) * 4(hrs avg daily usage) * 84(watts) = *483840Whr or 483.84KWhr*
6300- 4(yrs) * 360(days) * 4(hrs avg daily usage) * 95(watts) = *547200Whr or 547.2KWhr*

Saving = 63.36KWhr or around 64units ----> 64*5= 320Rs

If i m right then whats the bloody use!!??


----------



## URPradhan (Nov 5, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> forget about benchmarks & base your decision on how much your budget is & what your usage scenario is.if you play games most often & intend to get a graphics card in near future then get intel.if you don't know much about cores & multi threading or don't play/little gaming then get whatever is cheaper.if you care very much about multi threading & also know a lot about it get amd.



See as I have mentioned in my thread I want a moderate CPU to work NOT to game. I never play any games. So will pentium g2020 will suffice it or should I look for anything else.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 5, 2013)

vishu_ka said:


> Vese toh i was thinking of 1080p but 720p will be fine for me till i get a discrete GPU!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I vote for i5 4430/4440 as there is no real world performance difference between 4430 and 4570.

why do you want to count  psu usage ????


----------



## vishu_ka (Nov 5, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> I vote for i5 4430/4440 as there is no real world performance difference between 4430 and 4570.
> 
> why do you want to count  psu usage ????



Coz if i save around 3-4K over 4-5 years then i will be going with i5 otherwise 6300 as i guess i wont be utilizing i5 to its maximum. 
Career and marriage are biggest factor pushing me to stop gaming


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 5, 2013)

for a daily usage of ~4-5 hours there won't be any significant power savings.for that you need to run your PC for at least 10-12 hours out of which 3-4 hours should be at heavy load(more than 50% cpu usage).for your needs FX6300+HD7770 is enough.

@URPradhan,for the usages you mentioned in your thread FX6300 is a better choice.Pentium G2xxx series is more suitable for a basic usage PC,multimedia PC or office work PC.for converting videos using handbrake FX6300 is much better.


----------



## vishu_ka (Nov 5, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> for a daily usage of ~4-5 hours there won't be any significant power savings.for that you need to run your PC for at least 10-12 hours out of which 3-4 hours should be at heavy load(more than 50% cpu usage).for your needs FX6300+HD7770 is enough.
> 
> @URPradhan,for the usages you mentioned in your thread FX6300 is a better choice.Pentium G2xxx series is more suitable for a basic usage PC,multimedia PC or office work PC.for converting videos using handbrake FX6300 is much better.



Yes u r right, i was thinking of a machine which will be more future proof forgetting i myself wont have time for gaming and all in future! Its better that i go for 6300 but what about GPU- will HD 7850 or r7 260x will bottleneck??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 5, 2013)

any recent processor with 4 cores or more will not bottleneck any graphics card at full HD resolution for at least a few years.


----------



## vishu_ka (Nov 5, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> any recent processor with 4 cores or more will not bottleneck any graphics card at full HD resolution for at least a few years.



One last thing....... these mobo like GA-DS3 say they support crossfire so dont they support Nvidia cards and what about SLI?


----------



## pavluv (Nov 5, 2013)

100% agreed with whitestar_999. there will not be any significant power savings. stick to FX6300+HD7770 combo. Its extremely unlikely you will face any bottleneck for a few years.


----------



## URPradhan (Nov 5, 2013)

vishu_ka said:


> Yes u r right, i was thinking of a machine which will be more future proof forgetting i myself wont have time for gaming and all in future! Its better that i go for 6300 but what about GPU- will HD 7850 or r7 260x will bottleneck??


Rumor is that AMD will stop Fx series processors, so its not future proof. Even though I like Fx6300 I found its more difficult to find a better reasonable MB and GPU for it


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 5, 2013)

reason why some mobos only support crossfire & not sli & some support both:
Support for Crossfire but not SLI? - Support - Motherboards


> Nvidia requires that each card in a SLI configuration has at least an x8 connection. Crossfire only requires x4. Motherboard makers can save some money by going for an x16 / x4 configuration, which will support Crossfire but not SLI. More expensive motherboards go x8 / x8 which allows for SLI and also provides better Crossfire performance.


this is applicable only for multi-gpu setup.for single graphics card there is no such limitation of mobo compatibility.

there is no such thing as future proof.FX6300 with its 6 cores is more than enough for a typical home user for at least next 4-5 years & by then every current intel/amd processor & mobo will be long gone.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 5, 2013)

URPradhan said:


> Rumor is that AMD will stop Fx series processors, so its not future proof.



Phasing out a product from production doesn't mean it will begin to bottleneck.


----------



## vishu_ka (Nov 6, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> Phasing out a product from production doesn't mean it will begin to bottleneck.



lol..... n1!!

when "Steamroller" and "Excavator" are in pipeline then i guess there is no way FX will discontinue! Don't know if next gen socket will remain same i.e AM3+



whitestar_999 said:


> reason why some mobos only support crossfire & not sli & some support both:
> Support for Crossfire but not SLI? - Support - Motherboards
> 
> this is applicable only for multi-gpu setup.for single graphics card there is no such limitation of mobo compatibility.
> ...



Thnx.... wow this was new about SLI! cleared a lot


----------

